# 450 Bushmaster



## bigeye1

I would like to know if anyone used one for gun season this year? How did it perform?


----------



## Lundy

I know a guy that purchased one for his son and they like it a lot! His son killed a nice buck with it


----------



## sport smokey

My cousin bought one this year a ruger i believe he said it shot very well he topped with a leopuld. He shot a doe I ran to him during first season and it performed very well lung shot on big doe she went about 10 yds after the shot. He shoots hornady, ballistics say 5.5 inches high at 100 yds 0 at 200 yds that's better then my 45-70


----------



## thebear

I have a 450 bushmaster that I put a new stock, forend, grip and s trigger job.
I put a leupold ultimate slam 3-9-40 shooting hornady black. I have ordered silencerco adapters to put my suppressor on it as I put the ASR quick change on my hybrid.

I went 3 for 3 between Ohio and Michigan with this gun. There is roughly a 2 inch drop at 250yds and nearly 6 at 300, however i do not hunt many areas where shots like this are available- however every single deer I shot died where I shot them. I've never seen damage to vitals like I have seen with this gun. All shots were within 75yds and is very easy to track with if you're holding on a deer waiting for it to clear. I love my 45-70 because its a lever and fun to shoot but I'll likely never shoot my slug guns again.

I would make three recommendations:
1. A trigger job is a must
2. Get a pair of ear plugs on a string like warehouses use, you will understand why when you shoot it
3. You need to have a plug made as the 5 round mag is all that's available for it.

The xm15 is an excellent rifle however the factory trigger and stock are garbage so be sure to keep that in mind.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lundy

https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/450-bushmaster-250-gr-ftx-black#!/


----------



## Buck-Eye

I set my Ruger American Ranch Rifle up with a Leupold VX-2 w/CDS (custom dial system). It came with a custom turret to match the ballistics of the Hornady Black ammo. You sight it in dead on at 100 yards. Pull the factory turret and replace with the custom. At 100 yards you set it on 1, 150 yards at 1.5, 200 yards at 2, 250 yards at 2.5 and 300 yards at 3.
The gun is dead on at all ranges.


----------



## redfish1

love the 450 bushmaster !!!!!


----------



## gumbygold

Plugs are not required.


----------



## thebear

gumbygold said:


> Plugs are not required.


Care to elaborate on that? i was unaware the DNR website was not correct. Seems to me the DNR wrote this pretty open ended, if it's a 5 round mag and you only have 2 in the mag and 1 in the chamber you're still capable of more than 3 rounds.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...trapping-regulations/deer-hunting-regulations

*Shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using one ball or one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition).
*Muzzleloading rifle:* .38 caliber or larger.
*Muzzleloading shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller using one ball per barrel.
*Handgun:* With 5-inch minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger.
*Straight-walled cartridge rifles in the following calibers: *New this year! All straight-walled cartridge calibers from a minimum of .357 to a maximum of .50. *Shotguns and straight-walled cartridge rifles can be loaded with no more than three shells in the chamber and magazine combined.*


----------



## Muddy

No plug required, just don't put more than 3 shells in the magazine and/or chamber combined.


----------



## thebear

Yikes. Not sure I'd risk that. I've been hounded over having my Carry gun on me and been informed that's considered a second means of hunting. Not sure it's worth the risk for a 30 dollar plug. Thanks for the info though


----------



## bobk

thebear said:


> Yikes. Not sure I'd risk that. I've been hounded over having my Carry gun on me and been informed that's considered a second means of hunting. Not sure it's worth the risk for a 30 dollar plug. Thanks for the info though


You've been informed wrong on 2 things then.


----------



## thebear

Well it's pretty tough to argue with a CO in the field but go ahead


----------



## bobk

No argument needed. The laws are pretty clear.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Concealed carry;









Plug;
The law states "no more than three shells in the chamber and magazine combined" says nothing about a plug.


----------



## Muddy

No risk is involved. The written law is very clear on both items.


----------



## fastwater

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> Concealed carry;
> View attachment 251216
> 
> 
> Plug;
> The law states "no more than three shells in the chamber and magazine combined" says nothing about a plug.


Yep...the ' plug law' in Ohio is no more.
Still only allowed three rounds in long gun but don't have to have an actual plug in your weapon.
And it's perfectly legal to CCW when hunting as long as your CCW is not used as a hunting implement.


----------



## Muddy

Just to clarify-you do need a plug for migratory birds.


----------



## fastwater

Forgot about the migratory bird deal Muddy. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Ghost410

thebear said:


> I have a 450 bushmaster that I put a new stock, forend, grip and s trigger job.
> I put a leupold ultimate slam 3-9-40 shooting hornady black. I have ordered silencerco adapters to put my suppressor on it as I put the ASR quick change on my hybrid.
> 
> I went 3 for 3 between Ohio and Michigan with this gun. There is roughly a 2 inch drop at 250yds and nearly 6 at 300, however i do not hunt many areas where shots like this are available- however every single deer I shot died where I shot them. I've never seen damage to vitals like I have seen with this gun. All shots were within 75yds and is very easy to track with if you're holding on a deer waiting for it to clear. I love my 45-70 because its a lever and fun to shoot but I'll likely never shoot my slug guns again.
> 
> I would make three recommendations:
> 1. A trigger job is a must
> 2. Get a pair of ear plugs on a string like warehouses use, you will understand why when you shoot it
> 3. You need to have a plug made as the 5 round mag is all that's available for it.
> 
> The xm15 is an excellent rifle however the factory trigger and stock are garbage so be sure to keep that in mind.
> 
> Hope this helps


I have a Mossberg MMR in 223 but planning to upgrade it to an 18" 450 bushmaster. I will update you w/ some pictures once it's been done... near future.


----------



## ostbucks98




----------



## eyehunter8063

Buck-Eye said:


> View attachment 251129
> I set my Ruger American Ranch Rifle up with a Leupold VX-2 w/CDS (custom dial system). It came with a custom turret to match the ballistics of the Hornady Black ammo. You sight it in dead on at 100 yards. Pull the factory turret and replace with the custom. At 100 yards you set it on 1, 150 yards at 1.5, 200 yards at 2, 250 yards at 2.5 and 300 yards at 3.
> The gun is dead on at all ranges.



Horrible horrible data on the ballistics on that gun... cant believe hornady would release that.. 
That bullet is still on the rise at 100 yards and should be shooting high.. Those are showing it dead on in shooting terms '' shooting down hill'' I personally do not own one have shot a few and have done a crap ton of research on the caliber.. I make bullet dies for a living for all the big companies along with government. I live breath sleep ammunition. 

From everything I've read / have seen shooting the gun.. 2 1/2 - 3 inches high at a 100 will only be 10-13 inches low at 300 depending on barrel length


----------



## Lundy

Do you agree with the BC ,velocity, and G1 drag coefficient in the chart?

If those are correct the chart is correct, it doesn't have any other choice.

I plugged those numbers into multiple on line calculators and they all come back with the same results To be 15" low at 300 you need a 225 zero and would be 5.8" high at 100

I need to try and understand how the physics don't apply in this case. Shoot a longer barrel, pick up 75-100 FPS but the results really don't change all that much, 5.2 high 100, 225 zero, 14" low at 300

Thanks


----------



## ErieIslander

thebear said:


> I have a 450 bushmaster that I put a new stock, forend, grip and s trigger job.
> I put a leupold ultimate slam 3-9-40 shooting hornady black. I have ordered silencerco adapters to put my suppressor on it as I put the ASR quick change on my hybrid.
> 
> I went 3 for 3 between Ohio and Michigan with this gun. There is roughly a 2 inch drop at 250yds and nearly 6 at 300, however i do not hunt many areas where shots like this are available- however every single deer I shot died where I shot them. I've never seen damage to vitals like I have seen with this gun. All shots were within 75yds and is very easy to track with if you're holding on a deer waiting for it to clear. I love my 45-70 because its a lever and fun to shoot but I'll likely never shoot my slug guns again.
> 
> I would make three recommendations:
> 1. A trigger job is a must
> 2. Get a pair of ear plugs on a string like warehouses use, you will understand why when you shoot it
> 3. You need to have a plug made as the 5 round mag is all that's available for it.
> 
> The xm15 is an excellent rifle however the factory trigger and stock are garbage so be sure to keep that in mind.
> 
> Hope this helps


How do you like your scope? I bought the .450 bushmaster and the Leupold ultimate slam scope. I'm wondering if you have any advice on how I should sight in the gun/scope combo. The scope ballistics match 2200 fps hornady black ammo im using. I'd like to maximize the scopes bdc reticles.


----------



## ErieIslander

Buck-Eye said:


> View attachment 251129
> I set my Ruger American Ranch Rifle up with a Leupold VX-2 w/CDS (custom dial system). It came with a custom turret to match the ballistics of the Hornady Black ammo. You sight it in dead on at 100 yards. Pull the factory turret and replace with the custom. At 100 yards you set it on 1, 150 yards at 1.5, 200 yards at 2, 250 yards at 2.5 and 300 yards at 3.
> The gun is dead on at all ranges.


How do you go about getting the CDS and what is the cost? I have this same rifle and currently have the Leupold Ultimate slam scope with optional light up reticle. I like the scope but haven't sighted in the gun out past 100 yards yet.


----------



## fastwater

eyehunter8063 said:


> Horrible horrible data on the ballistics on that gun... cant believe hornady would release that..
> *That bullet is still on the rise at 100 yards and should be shooting high*.. Those are showing it dead on in shooting terms '' shooting down hill'' I personally do not own one have shot a few and have done a crap ton of research on the caliber.. I make bullet dies for a living for all the big companies along with government. I live breath sleep ammunition.
> 
> From everything I've read / have seen shooting the gun.. 2 1/2 - 3 inches high at a 100 will only be 10-13 inches low at 300 depending on barrel length


Lundy has a good point on the chart reading right....and I agree!

Maybe we're missing something though Lundy.

Looks to me according to the chart that has a 25' zero, the bullet IS on the rise @100 and keeps rising clear out to somewhere just a little over 150's.
Seeing how the chart zero is at 25yds. chart is reading in the '*come* *up to MOA*' column as aiming 2.3" low at 50' and 1.9" low at 100' and .2 low at 150'. 
So to me, according to the chart, the first zero is at 25' and the bullet rises clear out to just beyond 150' and somewhere just beyond 150', the bullet levels off and the second 'zero' would come into play.

Eyehunter, not trying to second guess your opinion but like many, have been very interested in this caliber and have been researching its potential. Can you elaborate on your above response and show us what we are missing???
FWIW, I am aware that history has proven that sometimes ammo manufacturers do inflate the positive specs. of their products which includes almost to the point of out and out lying.


----------



## eyehunter8063

fastwater said:


> Lundy has a good point on the chart reading right....and I agree!
> 
> Maybe we're missing something though Lundy.
> 
> Looks to me according to the chart that has a 25' zero, the bullet IS on the rise @100 and keeps rising clear out to somewhere just a little over 150's.
> Seeing how the chart zero is at 25yds. chart is reading in the '*come* *up to MOA*' column as aiming 2.3" low at 50' and 1.9" low at 100' and .2 low at 150'.
> So to me, according to the chart, the first zero is at 25' and the bullet rises clear out to just beyond 150' and somewhere just beyond 150', the bullet levels off and the second 'zero' would come into play.
> 
> Eyehunter, not trying to second guess your opinion but like many, have been very interested in this caliber and have been researching its potential. Can you elaborate on your above response and show us what we are missing???
> FWIW, I am aware that history has proven that sometimes ammo manufacturers do inflate the positive specs. of their products which includes almost to the point of out and out lying.




Exactly what you just said above. the first chart showed the bullet zero at 100 yards. with 34 inches of drop at 300. to have that gun shoot zero at 100 your shotting down hill that bullet should still be on the rise.
the second chart shows it 2 inches high at 100 and 26 inches low at 300 

3 inches high at 100 will be closer to 20 inches low at 300 . 4 inches high @ 100 12-13 inches low at 300 
if sighted in as i put above it would be a true 275 yard gun... terms of ''yard gun'' how far a gun will shot and hit vitals at any range with out holding off them


----------



## Lundy

I ran the number on 2 different calculators.

To be 15" low at 300 you need a 225 zero and would be 5.8" high at 100


----------



## eyehunter8063

Just telling you what ive seen on paper. not what a chart says. plug in 100 and 150 fps faster see where you come out at. the gun we were shooting was a single shot 26'' barrel. most of this bullet data out there form this gun that ive seen are using a 16'' barrel ar platform that is loosing chamber gasses and pressure before the bullet has exited the barrel . I have not chronograph the fps at the muzzle. as i stated its not my gun next time we go shooting i will. And post a 3 shot group at 100 150 200 250 and 300


----------



## Lundy

26" barrel? Custom? FPS?

That is why I asked you earlier if you agreed with the data in the chart, FPS, BC, G1 drag.

I ran the numbers at 100 FPS faster than the chart previously, the results didn't vary by much, 5.2 high at 100, 14 low at 300.

Most guys buying a gun chambered for this round will be shooting barrels that will deliver right around the 2200 FPS as stated in the chart from Hornady. The data in the chart is correct.


----------



## Flyin40

https://bearcreekballistics.com/product/450-bushmaster-285-grain-ammo/

Can’t use in an AR but good with a bolt or the CVA single shot. They developed this load prior to CVA making a 450 BM so it’s not listed on the site but I contacted them and the CVA is fine. Guys getting 2425 FPS from the CVA


----------



## Flyin40

Plugged it in


----------



## fastwater

eyehunter8063 said:


> Exactly what you just said above. the first chart showed the bullet zero at 100 yards. with 34 inches of drop at 300. to have that gun shoot zero at 100 your shotting down hill that bullet should still be on the rise.
> the second chart shows it 2 inches high at 100 and 26 inches low at 300
> 
> 3 inches high at 100 will be closer to 20 inches low at 300 . 4 inches high @ 100 12-13 inches low at 300
> if sighted in as i put above it would be a true 275 yard gun... terms of ''yard gun'' how far a gun will shot and hit vitals at any range with out holding off them


The 1st chart shows figures with a *100yd zero*:










Second chart shows figures with a* 25yd zero*:










So it's obvious with the different chart zero that the figures including drop/rise shot out of the same rifle at all yds is going to be different comparing between the two charts.


----------

